# Wattwürmer-Plümper-Gerät



## Forellenhunter (9. Juli 2007)

Ich hätte diese Frage sicherlich auch ins Bastelforum stellen können, denke aber, dass ich hier mehr Antworten erhalte.
Im Oktober ist ein Einwöchiger Langeland-Urlaub geplant, und jetzt geht es langsam an die Vorbereitungen. 
Die letzten Jahre habe ich auf Fehmarn einen Teil meiner Wattis selber geplümpert, so mit einem Gummi-Abfluss-Teil und einem Kescher und einem Eimer mit Klarsichtboden. Die Ausbeute war nicht so toll. Des öfteren hab ich allerdings von einer Metallscheibe gehört, die mit Löchern versehen die Ausbeute doch erhöhen soll. Die Suchfunktion hab ich schon bemüht, habe aber keinen genauen Plan, wie das Ding aussehen soll. Hat jemand eine Bauanleitung oder ein Bild oder irgendwas, damit ich mir bis dahin sowas Basten kann?
Danke für die Antworten.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Forellenhunter (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wattwürmer-Plümper-Gerät*

Wie, hat keiner so ein Teil und kann hier mal ein Foto reinstellen? Oder hat keiner Lust dazu#d
Grüße
FH


----------



## mot67 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wattwürmer-Plümper-Gerät*

mein vater hatte früher so ein teil, ist einfach eine metalscheibe (~5mm)von ca. 30cm durchmesser mit reichlich bohrungen (~10mm) gewesen.
in der mitte irgendwie ne aufnahme für einen besenstiel anbringen und los. das ding war 100% selbstgebaut und ziemlich schwer, ob's sowat zu kaufen gibt weiss ich nich.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wattwürmer-Plümper-Gerät*

zieh dir die badehose über,tauchbrille an, lass den kescher zu haus und geh mit dem normalen abflussfrei gummiteil los.

das machen wir nun seit 2 jahren und haben sogar schon in 2 meter wassertiefe mehr schlecht als recht, weil der, der plümpert sich nicht an stelle halten kann, geplümpert mit erfolg haben. sogar seeringler der größe gefunden, die es sonst nur im angelladen gibt. 
aber im flachen wassser so um 1 meter tiefe geht das perfekt. da sind mehr würmer, weil da der normale angler nicht sucht und mit tauchbrille, wenn du runter ins loch gehst siehste ALLES. 
haben mit der methode und 2 mann innerhalb 20 minuten fast immer unsere 60 würmer gehabt

gruß marcel


----------



## Reisender (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wattwürmer-Plümper-Gerät*

Ich halte mich daraus !!!!

Denn einmal Jahresboardferkel ist genug !!!!!!

Aber hier der Link:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36930&highlight=Pl%FCmperolympiade


:vik::vik:


----------



## Forellenhunter (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wattwürmer-Plümper-Gerät*

Ja Mike, das wärs. 50 Leute gehen für uns Plümpern. Das reicht dann für eine Woche Langeland...:vik:
Grüße


----------



## Laichhaken (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wattwürmer-Plümper-Gerät*

also so eine scheibe ist jawol schnell gebaut und kann je nach belieben individuell aussehen. wichtig ist doch nur das man eine sogwirkung hat. ich nehme auch nur einen toilettenplümper. allerdings habe ich den kurzen stiel gegen einen besenstiel ausgetauscht...


----------



## fimo (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wattwürmer-Plümper-Gerät*



paddy schrieb:


> ... ich nehme auch nur einen toilettenplümper. allerdings habe ich den kurzen stiel gegen einen besenstiel ausgetauscht...



genau, seitlich noch mit Schrauben festgemacht und an das andere Ende einen Aquarienkescher zum Einsammeln der Würmer...


----------



## FelixSch (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wattwürmer-Plümper-Gerät*

Ja, mit den Pümpeln habe ich auch schon so meine Erfahrungen. Ich habe mal einen noch schnell mal bei Edeka geholt, weil ich meinen zuhause vergessen hatte. Und dann... nach etwa einer halben Stunde hat das Ding angefangen, sich in seine Einzelteile zu zerlegen. Es begann oben, wo der Stil angesetzt ist, dann ist er immer weiter eingerissen und irgendwann hing er nurnoch an einem kleinen Lappen am Stil.

Also, Leute, wer ernsthaft Pümpeln will... Ein ordentliches Ding besorgen oder den Kassenzettel aufheben!

Ansonsten habe ich meinen Pümpel auch mit einem Besenstiel getunt und mit einer Schlauchschelle gesichert, dazu eine schicke Dose um den Hals und los geht es!


----------



## Tom B (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wattwürmer-Plümper-Gerät*

Falls einer Interesse hat,ich habe so ein Teil komplett aus Edelstahl,mit T-Griff,
Stangenlänge 1,30m
und Teller mit Löchern,Durchmesser 27 cm.
Damit macht man spielend riesenlöcher

geb in für 10 € her.
Abholung in Pinneberg bei Hamburg

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Forellenhunter (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wattwürmer-Plümper-Gerät*



heiliger Johann schrieb:


> Falls einer Interesse hat,ich habe so ein Teil komplett aus Edelstahl,mit T-Griff,
> Stangenlänge 1,30m
> und Teller mit Löchern,Durchmesser 27 cm.
> Damit macht man spielend riesenlöcher
> ...


Schade, dass das nicht gerade mal um die Ecke ist, sonst würden wir mit Sicherheit ins Geschäft kommen.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Forellenhunter (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wattwürmer-Plümper-Gerät*

Nachtrag:
Danke erstmal für die Antworten. Werd mir am WE mal so ein Ding zurechtbasten. V4A, rund, 35cm Durchmesser, Verschraubbaren Stiel mit Quersteg. Wieviel Löcher?
Grüße
FH


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wattwürmer-Plümper-Gerät*

müssen löcher überhaupt sein? erzeugt man nicht mehr sog, wenns eine geschlossene platte ist?


----------



## Forellenhunter (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wattwürmer-Plümper-Gerät*

Ich nehm mal an, dann bekommt man die Platte nicht mehr los vom Grund#c
Grüße
FH


----------



## Ostseestipper (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wattwürmer-Plümper-Gerät*

Hallo,
die Löcher in der Scheibe ermöglichen eine bessere Auf-/Abbewegung. Das Gerät bricht nicht so leicht seitlich aus. Ausserdem ist der Kraftaufwand geringer. Das durch die Löcher strömende Wasser hat auch eine Spülwirkung.......denke ich.
Hört sich doch gut an, oder!? |supergri

Grüße

Mark der Ostseestipper


----------



## Forellenhunter (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wattwürmer-Plümper-Gerät*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Löcher in der Scheibe ermöglichen eine bessere Auf-/Abbewegung. Das Gerät bricht nicht so leicht seitlich aus. Ausserdem ist der Kraftaufwand geringer. Das durch die Löcher strömende Wasser hat auch eine Spülwirkung.......denke ich.
> Hört sich doch gut an, oder!? |supergri
> 
> ...


Damit könntest Du Recht haben. Macht zumindest Sinn.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Tom B (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wattwürmer-Plümper-Gerät*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Löcher in der Scheibe ermöglichen eine bessere Auf-/Abbewegung. Das Gerät bricht nicht so leicht seitlich aus. Ausserdem ist der Kraftaufwand geringer. Das durch die Löcher strömende Wasser hat auch eine Spülwirkung.......denke ich.
> Hört sich doch gut an, oder!? |supergri
> 
> ...



perfekt erklärt#6

bloß wählt beim Bau die Scheibe nicht größer als 30 cm,
(am besten 20-25cm)
es sei denn ihr habt arme wie Arnold....

gruß Thomas


----------



## Forellenhunter (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wattwürmer-Plümper-Gerät*



heiliger Johann schrieb:


> ...es sei denn ihr habt arme wie Arnold....


zumindest so braun gebrannt...
Danke für den Tipp.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Laichhaken (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wattwürmer-Plümper-Gerät*

@fimo, 
yo, ganz genau, am anderen ende habe ich auch einen käscher..... ist sozusagen ein multitool.....


----------



## Bellyboatangler (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wattwürmer-Plümper-Gerät*

Oder kauf dir am besten eine Wattwurmpumpe.

Funktioniert bestens

gabs mal bei einem deutschen Versandhandel fuer 20-30 Euronen. finde den leider nicht mehr. In England(bait pump) kosten die Teile zwischen 30-50 Pfund


----------



## Forellenhunter (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wattwürmer-Plümper-Gerät*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> Oder kauf dir am besten eine Wattwurmpumpe.
> 
> Funktioniert bestens
> 
> gabs mal bei einem deutschen Versandhandel fuer 20-30 Euronen. finde den leider nicht mehr. In England(bait pump) kosten die Teile zwischen 30-50 Pfund


Habe aber gehört, die Funktioniert nur im Watt, wenn kein Wasser über den Würmern steht. Also wohl nichts für die Ostsee.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wattwürmer-Plümper-Gerät*

was ganz einfaches gesehen auf LL zu pfingsten.ein brett 20cm breit und 50 cm lang und darunter ein rundholz geschraubt,wie eine wippe.ein fuß rechts und ein fuß links und los gehts.cu


----------



## Bellyboatangler (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wattwürmer-Plümper-Gerät*

funktioniert mit oder ohne Wasser. Allerdings sollte das Wasser nicht tiefer sein als die Pumpe. Damit Luft aus dem Luftloch entweichen kann und eindringen kann. So schnell wie die Wuermer um das loch liegen, kannst die garnicht aufsammeln.  Es gibt die bis 85cm. Ansonsten baust Dir so ein Teil selber und machst es bisschen laenger

hier hast den Aufbau von so einer Pumpe. Bau die Pumpe aber nicht in Serie, dann bekommst Aerger mit Copyright ect.:q


----------

